# Some place to hunt?



## TheJester51 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello all. I'm looking for someplace to take my Dad and brother hog hunting. We've never done it. Thinking next year sometime and I'm open to suggestions on when. We're from Wisconsin and have always hunted deer. Frost bitten balls or not, we're usually out there. Right now I'm just looking to see if anyone would allow us to hunt their land, let us tag along or point me in a direction that won't cost an arm and leg. Not looking for trophies, just something new and tasty. If it matters ages would be 53, 33 and 31. Thanks for your time and I hope I'm in the right place for this. 

Chad


----------



## b rad (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.happyacresexpeditions.com


----------

